# question about falling more then one tree at a time



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 2, 2009)

hey guys. i am not a logger or really even close.. i just have a few questions about why you loggers cut more then one tree lets say 2-3 at a time and use the last one to nock the other ones over? not bashing or anything, just wondering what the reasoning is behind and and when there is a good situation for doing it. once again just wondering. trying to understand more about the logging sceen. thanks alot! and be safe out there.


----------



## joesawer (Mar 2, 2009)

If they are limb locked. If the tops are tied toegeter with vines. If one needs to be pushed against its lean, sometimes cutting it up and pushing it over with another tree is sometimes the safest or easist way to do it.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 2, 2009)

joesawer said:


> If they are limb locked. If the tops are tied toegeter with vines. If one needs to be pushed against its lean, sometimes cutting it up and pushing it over with another tree is sometimes the safest or easist way to do it.



thanks joesawer. i thought of the snags and things like that but didnt consider pushing against the lean. makes sence.. thanks again


----------



## bogiemsn (Mar 2, 2009)

There are valid reasons domino falling as Joesawyer stated. That said, it is a method best left to professionals or those who are fairly to very experienced. It's a dangerous practice because you're working around trees that have been cut through and are ready to fall. If the driving tree hangs up in the target then you've got two or more trees that are set to fall at any moment. Likewise if your driving tree misses the target or just glances it. If your're trying to push the target tree against it's lean and and you fail to knock it over with the driver guess which way the target tree will fall?


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 2, 2009)

mx_racer428 said:


> hey guys. i am not a logger or really even close.. i just have a few questions about why you loggers cut more then one tree lets say 2-3 at a time and use the last one to nock the other ones over? not bashing or anything, just wondering what the reasoning is behind and and when there is a good situation for doing it. once again just wondering. trying to understand more about the logging sceen. thanks alot! and be safe out there.



there are a number of reasons, many of which has already been said, i do it for all the reasons mentioned as well as knocked a tree over that gets pushed back by the wind, or knocking one over to keep it in lead (i always try to lay the trees so the skidder can grab them by the butt)

a couple examples.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qSEvyTlP5Xk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qSEvyTlP5Xk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q_h91v4Jr74&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q_h91v4Jr74&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## themechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

I use to pimp for old man Boling he would domino 10 or 12 trees at a time not for a particular reason just cause he could. I miss that guy


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 7, 2009)

mx_racer428 said:


> hey guys. i am not a logger or really even close.. i just have a few questions about why you loggers cut more then one tree lets say 2-3 at a time and use the last one to nock the other ones over? not bashing or anything, just wondering what the reasoning is behind and and when there is a good situation for doing it. once again just wondering. trying to understand more about the logging sceen. thanks alot! and be safe out there.



OSHA has a few words to say about domino falling. Unless I need to drive another tree I never do it. The only thing worse than a hung up tree is a bunch of hung up trees. VERY dangerous!


----------



## captainsteep (Mar 7, 2009)

thats the way i look at it too, 2dogs, i will never do it lost my uncle to one, hung in the leaner and draged the tree as it fell until it bowed so much it broke the stem and tussed it back on him drove him in the ground 4 inches,


----------



## jpvjr (Mar 8, 2009)

bogiemsn said:


> There are valid reasons domino falling as Joesawyer stated. That said, it is a method best left to professionals or those who are fairly to very experienced. It's a dangerous practice because you're working around trees that have been cut through and are ready to fall. If the driving tree hangs up in the target then you've got two or more trees that are set to fall at any moment. Likewise if your driving tree misses the target or just glances it. If your're trying to push the target tree against it's lean and and you fail to knock it over with the driver guess which way the target tree will fall?



Yep, Yep, & Yep. Don't do it if you don't know what you're doing. I dropped 3 trees at once (a widowmaker holding a leaner, which I took down with a sacrificial stick). Well to make a LONG story short, they fell true But the stick walked, & smacked me in the head. When I woke up in the hospital a day later I found out my right eardrum was busted I'm now deaf in that ear. By that time I had at least 10 years cutting experience.


----------



## sawyerloggingon (Mar 9, 2009)

If I have a heavy leaner that will need a sweat breaking wedge job,I'll look to see if theres a tree I can use to push it over, faster, easier, saves wedges and my back!


----------



## perchhauler (Mar 9, 2009)

I can relate to what everyone has said on this one, very dangerous, but I do it once in a while to target a leaner... Usually in a situation where I'm felling a tree down hill that wants to set back and go up, I find one up hill from it and knock em both down..


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 9, 2009)

sawyerloggingon said:


> If I have a heavy leaner that will need a sweat breaking wedge job,I'll look to see if theres a tree I can use to push it over, faster, easier, saves wedges and my back!



Different technique I guess but I would never try to drive a heavy head leaner. A heavy leaner will go where it wants too with me. I can and have stood up light leaners and pushed them over backwards with wedges but never with another tree. Just the thought of a heavy head leaner hanging on a stump by hinge wood scares me. Working underneath that tree is for someone else. Heavy head leaners are some of the most dangerous trees to fall. 

I sweat all day long not just driving wedges.


----------



## sawyerloggingon (Mar 10, 2009)

I probly should of been more specific, Ill put a couple wedges in the leaner stand it up a bit but if I can send it on over with another tree instead of smoking wedges that's what I'll do. Many years of pounding wedges has left me with some bad tendonites and I look for ways to not wedge whenever possible. Sucks getting old.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 10, 2009)

sawyerloggingon said:


> I probly should of been more specific, Ill put a couple wedges in the leaner stand it up a bit but if I can send it on over with another tree instead of smoking wedges that's what I'll do. Many years of pounding wedges has left me with some bad tendonites and I look for ways to not wedge whenever possible. Sucks getting old.



OK, got it. A friend of mine who was a full time faller and now works on a tree crew in the Sierras has a bad elbow from driving wedges. He hit a Hard Head wedge that did not move and blew out a tendon. Now he can only use all plastic wedges.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 10, 2009)

2dogs said:


> OK, got it. A friend of mine who was a full time faller and now works on a tree crew in the Sierras has a bad elbow from driving wedges. He hit a Hard Head wedge that did not move and blew out a tendon. Now he can only use all plastic wedges.



Pounding wedges is really bad on your elbows and wrists. It's also not good for your hands. There's tremendous shock loading transferred from the axe head to the handle to your hands. I think a lot of the old timers got early-onset osteoarthritis as much from the wedge smacking as they did from the heavy, vibrating old chainsaws.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 10, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> Pounding wedges is really bad on your elbows and wrists. It's also not good for your hands. There's tremendous shock loading transferred from the axe head to the handle to your hands. I think a lot of the old timers got early-onset osteoarthritis as much from the wedge smacking as they did from the heavy, vibrating old chainsaws.



Yes they did.


----------

